# 8/21/11: cyclist was pulled over by NJ, police right before 9W



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

*8/21/11: cyclist pulled over by NJ, police right before 9W*

I was right behind the cyclist from the beginning of the GWB, but close (may be 13 feet) Looks to me like the cyclist failed to hand signal left. The squat car was under a tree right before making the right hand turn onto 9W. I heard the officer ask the cyclist for I.D...... cyclist told the officer "_*I don't have any*_" that's all i heard while i continue heading to make the right onto 9W. I posted an old picture of the exact place where i assume the cyclist failed to hand signal left........


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Man i always have ID with me.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Love the photo - the dude on the mountain bike is decked out like a roadie, and visa versa.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Always carry ID... I believe you can taken to the station for questioning and or held until you can identify your self


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Always carry ID... I believe you can taken to the station for questioning and or held until you can identify your self


Yup and you get fined as well for not having identification on you. Not worth the hassle. An id takes up no space.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

They were doing this all day I think. I drove by late in the day and saw a cop had a cyclist pulled over going from Hudson terrace turning onto 9W. I think he just didn't stop at light and rolled through. Not sure. Regardless it seems we are seeing more of this stuff lately so obey the rules of the road


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I follow the rules but its good to to know since i live right across the GWB over in manhattan.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Id pull those Freds over, too if I was a cop.


----------

